# Ecualizador "grafico"



## Juan de dios (May 1, 2008)

Pongo grafico entre comillas porque de verdad quiero hacerlo gráfico, ya que de los cientos de posts que hay ninguno lleva vúmetros. Yo lo que quiero hacer es montar un ecualizador de 5 bandas y por lo tanto quiero tener 5 barras de leds con 5 lm3915 en el siguiente esquema. Lo que yo quiero saber es donde conectar la patilla del lm3915 que toma la señal sonora en cada banda. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2008)

Lo que tu quieres es un analizador de espectro en tiempo real.

Equalizador grafico es porque la posicion de las perillas de los potenciometros lineales dibuja la respuesta a la frecuencia del equalizador.


----------



## Dano (May 1, 2008)

Haber, lo que tu quieres es un analizador espectro, que es diferente a un ecualizador, aunque hay veces que bienen integrados en la misma caja....

Lo que se me ocurre es armar un filtro para que cada vúmetro, la señal pasa por el filtro y luego al vumetro, tienes que calcular la frecuencia de cada filtro.

Tambien se puede hacer con un PIC, hay un video en youtube sobre el tema, era sobre un analizador de 16 barras, con muchos leds....


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 1, 2008)

Es preciso lo que postearon dano y fogonazo. lo que puedes hacer es tomando como referencia el ecualizador de 5 bandas, en lugar de unir las resistencias de salidas (esas q se unen arriba y van hacia el pote de volumen), en cada salida de cada resistencia colocas la entrada del vumetro correspondiente. luego montas eso en un chasis adecuado. advertencia: si lo quieres usar como ecualizador tambien, tendras q hacerlo stereo y a un canal hacerle lo q t dije antes y al otro hacerlo igual q en el esquema q tienes, uniendo las resistencias. ya que si unes las resistencias y tomas los vumetros todo en uno, todos los vumetros funcioaran a la vez de igual forma.


----------



## Juan de dios (May 2, 2008)

ok muchas gracias chicos.


----------



## Juan de dios (May 2, 2008)

Chicos perdonad, pero es que no encuentro ningún esquema en internet, sólo encuentro osciloscopios. ¿Me pueden decir dónde encontrar algún esquema eléctrico?
Gracias.


----------



## Juan de dios (May 10, 2008)

Si encontrais algo me lo decis?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2008)

Mira, yo no tengo el esquema para enviarte. intente darte la mejor explicacion posible de como deberias hacerlo. a lo mejor podrias intentar dibujar lo que t explique para luego traducirlo a un circuito.

si encuentro algo t lo envio.


----------

